# Foam brushes



## Niki (6 Jul 2006)

Good day

I'm using foam brushes almost with every paint or finish except, oil based stain and Nitro based paint.

Just today I made a new lot and I would like to share with you the way I made them.

Regards
niki


----------



## johnelliott (6 Jul 2006)

Good stuff Niki. I would add to it that an electric carving knife is an excellent way of cutting foam

John


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Jul 2006)

Another great idea, Niki - thanks :wink: 

Paul


----------



## devonwoody (7 Jul 2006)

Niki,

What do you do with your rubber lollipops?

Do you stick them in a paint tin and then dab them on your required surface?

I think I must be living in the past with my brushes.


----------

